
Sneaking behind IT's back - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/02/sneaking_behind.php
======
pg
This distinction is a very important one. It's one of the big questions we
work on with startups building stuff that's ultimately intended for business
users: do you come in through the official channels, or force your way in via
rebellious users? All other things being equal, I tend to prefer the latter,
because (a) it's cheaper, and (b) it causes you to focus on building something
great, which is a clearer and more reliable test than pandering to big
companies' present taste in technology.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Amen -- as someone who has sold startup software the "official" way, the back
door _is_ definitely better.

It limits the possibilities of what you can offer, though, if your product
needs proprietary or "difficult to obtain" data (i.e., data that the actual
user can only get through one of his I.T. support guys).

